# Cheltenham Thursday Thread



## Mariposa (11 March 2015)

Day 3!! 

What's everyone looking forward to?! Without Cue Card and Rock on Ruby running I've got to try to win back the money I lost on them! Hope I have a better day than today!


----------



## teapot (11 March 2015)

I'm down £4 after today so hoping for some luck tomorrow too. 

Also hope EKW has some luck :biggrin3:


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 March 2015)

Cheers Teapot!

RP predicter has Tap Night to be 2nd and Clondaw Knight to be 4th - I would happily take that any day of the week! Or if they switched places! 

Safe out, safe in is more what I am hoping for! 

I am about to head out on the town - hmmm! I'm not much one for going out! But I will be up and out to watch the gallops tomorrow!


----------



## KautoStar1 (11 March 2015)

I hope you have a wonderful day tomorrow EKW & both your boys run safe & well.


----------



## Brochdoll (11 March 2015)

Have a great time EKW! Will be cheering them both on tomorrow!


----------



## Spilletta (11 March 2015)

Good luck EKW! 

I'm working from home tomorrow so hopefully will get to see some telly coverage. 

Have been enjoying 'The Morning Line' (lucky I can make up my work time at the other end of the day!) Love seeing the horses having a leg stretch and hearing RW's onboard commentary.


----------



## scotlass (11 March 2015)

Good luck EKW, Lucinda, Scu and all the team at Arlary / Kilduff with Clondaw Knight and Tap Night.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 March 2015)

Down watching the gallops and De Bromhead has some lovely lovely big chasers! Mullin's string hasn't pulled out yet.


----------



## armchair_rider (12 March 2015)

Good luck EKW and the rest of the team.


----------



## Mariposa (12 March 2015)

GOOD LUCK EKW! I've got a few £ on Clondaw Knight, hope they both come home safe and sound-  please post some pics!!


----------



## Chiffy (12 March 2015)

12.30.......here we go again! Enjoy!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 March 2015)

I can't believe the Kim Muir is still so  open, this is the race for me! 
Taking Masters Hill as my win bet, and hedge the others.
Clare has nice pale cream coat, lets hope it stays clean.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 March 2015)

AP a bit emotional [for him]
big kiss, for Chris Maude, a good jock, not so long ago, he's a valet now, racing is an addiction
https://www.justgiving.com/chrismaude/


----------



## Chiffy (12 March 2015)

Aw yes B2  I always liked Chris Maude too!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 March 2015)

Anyone not on Vatour?
JP McManus is not seeming very optimistic , but I have have got his horse Colour Squadron in a forecast, he looks terrific.
Venetia's horse too buzzy, two handlers.
Rich Richie [Vatour] optimistic, who wouldn't be, lets hope there are no incidents


----------



## Dunlin (12 March 2015)

Got my bets on for today as my friend manage to win £130 from a £5 bet yesterday!! Obviously one of my bets is for Andrew Nicholson in the charity race, go Mr Sticky Bum on Golden Jubilee! My other 2 are Apache Stronghold up now and Saphir Du Rheu later on.


----------



## Mariposa (12 March 2015)

Wow he made that look SO easy! Most impressive winner so far? Vautour...wow...what a horse! I had Apache Stronghold e/w, thought he looked so well in the paddock.


----------



## Dunlin (12 March 2015)

I also had Apache EW so pleased with that small return! Vantour certainly did make that look easy, how many lengths in front was he? A lot! Finished looking fresh and well, head up, ears pricked, a lovely horse and ridden superbly!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 March 2015)

Scarily easy! What a weapon!


----------



## Mariposa (12 March 2015)

Where does Rich Ricci get hie horses from? He must have an amazing bloodstock agent! Great pic, so jealous you are there!!


----------



## amage (12 March 2015)

Mariposa said:



			Where does Rich Ricci get hie horses from? He must have an amazing bloodstock agent! Great pic, so jealous you are there!!
		
Click to expand...

Mixture of France, the sales and the Irish Point to Point fields. Harold Kirk is the agent involved in most of Willies and buys some excellent horses. Faugheen's first win was a point over 3 miles...you'd have to wonder will they go chasing


----------



## Dobiegirl (12 March 2015)

That was so impressive, I dont remember being so impressed as I was by Vatour. he has to be the best in the yard the ammunition in WMs yard is phenomenal.


----------



## Mariposa (12 March 2015)

So pleased Nicky Henderson had a winner!


----------



## frostyfingers (12 March 2015)

That was a fantastic exhibition round from Tony McCoy and Uxizandre, as stunning as Vautour.


----------



## Spilletta (12 March 2015)

Anyone else got a bit of a tear in their eye after AP's win...


----------



## frostyfingers (12 March 2015)

Just a little!  Funny how much they were raving about Vautour's jumping, but I'd say Uxizandre's was just as good.


----------



## Tiddlypom (12 March 2015)

That was pure class.


----------



## Dobiegirl (12 March 2015)

Im so happy for AP and wow that horse was just breathtaking.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 March 2015)

AP s family are there, it might be the end, very soon.................. He got three cheers in the winners enclosure.


----------



## KautoStar1 (12 March 2015)

What a great ride from AP. the man is a legend. How much will we miss him eh ?


----------



## KautoStar1 (12 March 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			AP s family are there, it might be the end, very soon.................. He got three cheers in the winners enclosure.
		
Click to expand...

Not quite yet. He will go to Aintree & Sandown & bow out on the final day.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 March 2015)

He'll be at Aintree. If he wins the National then he might call it a day but being the pro he is he will probably go right to the end of Sandown.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 March 2015)

What about the 3.20, another tricky race, At Fischers Cross E/w?


----------



## Dobiegirl (12 March 2015)

Great win from the front for the World Hurdle but gutted for Zarkander, I think he would have been closer but still dont think he would have won it.


----------



## frostyfingers (12 March 2015)

I love it when horses from the smaller yards win - congratulations to Darna & Cole Harden and their connections.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 March 2015)

Any news?


----------



## Dunlin (12 March 2015)

I hope the injured jockey is okay, worrying that he's still being tended to, fingers crossed.


----------



## frostyfingers (12 March 2015)

Oh no, do you know who it was?


----------



## amage (12 March 2015)

Tom Weston....currently being assessed by medics according to Racing Post Twitter


----------



## Dunlin (12 March 2015)

Yes Tom Weston, apparently back in the weighing room being assessed further. Hope he's OK. Good ride by Andrew Nicholson in the charity race, think he came about 5th or 6th.


----------



## Alec Swan (12 March 2015)

Hard luck EKW.  I've seen your results and only hope that the heavy falls reported had your two,  indeed all horses,  arrive home safely.

Despite the fact that you didn't win,  I hope that you've had a wonderful time. 

Alec.


----------



## frostyfingers (12 March 2015)

Sounds like an eventful race but not in a good way - I hope all who hit the deck are ok.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 March 2015)

My god that race was carnage! Poor Tom is away to hospital drifting in and out of conciousness but at last report was better in the ambulance on route to the hospital. A few of the horses from the pile up are keeping the vets busy, cuts, scraps and soreness and one not looking too clever  

Our lads came home safe and sound. Mangan got Tap jumping like a stag! He just didn't quite stay 3m2f at that speed. Knight - his jumping went to absolute pot! He winged the first 3-4 and then hit pretty much everything else. The jock said he just couldn't get him back into a rhythm after the first couple of mistakes. He did kick on again to the line proving he stays easily. And now he is kicking the truck again ... 

On route home now I have absolutely LOVED every second of Cheltenham but by heck! I was not prepard in the slightest for the wall of people I met walking into the paddock! If any horse shot sideways people/owners were getting squished to say the least!


----------



## Orangehorse (12 March 2015)

Phew, that was a fast and furious afternoon.  I watched all the Channel 4 races, so missed the last one.
What happened to Tom Weston, local lad?  And who won the Charity Race?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 March 2015)

Tom was unseated but he was in the front pack so he got one hell of a kicking by at least 4-5 horses as they went past. The winner of the charity race was Knights Parade I think.


----------



## Orangehorse (12 March 2015)

Hope Tom recovers soon.


----------



## Mariposa (12 March 2015)

So pleased your two came home safe and sound EKW! You must have been so proud  

I'm still in shock at Vautour, what a horse, what a performance - I loved the way he had his ears pricked!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 March 2015)

Vautour was breathtaking! He was leaving those fences plenty of air! Grand National horse of the future? He is also a lovely big, impressive horse. What strikes you first is how physically strong he is. Some of Mullins horses are on the narrow side but this lad is just a powerhouse! He bounced all the way back in - that race was merely a schooling session for him!


----------



## Mariposa (12 March 2015)

I'm just watching it back again - watching him jig jog back to the winners enclosure! How can he have that much energy?!  He made those fences look easy didn't he, wow....what a horse!


----------



## Clodagh (12 March 2015)

He was something else, beyond impressvie. EKW, I am so glad your boys were OK. Tap Night looked like he was enjoying himself, which perhaps he doesn't always? It was a terrible pile up in the race.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 March 2015)

Tap's jumping entirely depends on the jockey. If you leave him be to bowl on in his own stride and keep him on the outside where he doesn't get crowded he is electric. Put someone on that niggles and places and fixes he can't jump and panics. Same as if he is in the middle of the pack, he panics is he is short of room. That's why Geraghty and Johnson didn't get on great with him, they ride him too much and he doesn't like hassle. The lad on him came back and said as soon as he got used to Tap's way of jumping he gave him an awesome spin.

Not sure why Knight's went to pot. The jockey did nothing wrong he just felt the horse would be better up in the pack not dropped out the back like he was today. For 2 random Irish amatuer jockeys they rode like pro's. 24 runners - 19 Irish jockeys on board. Kind of says a lot about where the current talent lies.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 March 2015)

There were several tips for your horse, C/Knight,  and it was noted that he look very well in parade ring. He never featured in the race commentary, , sometimes they just get taken off their feet early on and can't run the race in the way that suits them. Also the horses are not used to the crowds, and all the faff so they lose energy.
Its been a long day, sleep well.
To have two runners is a pretty big thing, all the bigger trainers have a mass of horses for these races, no Festival races are easy, and Cheltenham is a difficult course.


----------



## armchair_rider (12 March 2015)

Glad your boys came back ok EKW, sounds like Tap enjoyed himself if nothing else


----------



## Love (12 March 2015)

Had an amazing day at Cheltenham, first time I've been and can definitely say I'll be going back! What a race from Vautour! His jumping was phenomenal, should have bet on him to win rather than each way! 

Does anyone have any news on Masters hill? He was the grey (number 2) that was caught in the pile up in the 4.40, came home with no jockey and very lame on his offside fore. They put the screens up right in front of us but he did walk into the ambulance. Beautiful looking horse. 

Hope all the other horses are ok and of course the jockey (sorry don't know his name) who seemed to take a real tumble in the same race


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 March 2015)

Love said:



			Had an amazing day at Cheltenham, first time I've been and can definitely say I'll be going back! What a race from Vautour! His jumping was phenomenal, should have bet on him to win rather than each way! 

Does anyone have any news on Masters hill? He was the grey (number 2) that was caught in the pile up in the 4.40, came home with no jockey and very lame on his offside fore. They put the screens up right in front of us but he did walk into the ambulance. Beautiful looking horse. 

Hope all the other horses are ok and of course the jockey (sorry don't know his name) who seemed to take a real tumble in the same race
		
Click to expand...

I am not 100% sure and please don't take this on trust but I don't think Masters Hill headed home with his team. Whether he was having to wait  for racing to end before he was ambulanced to the Vets I don't know but he was being xrayed and strapped up in the stables. Fingers crossed for the lad x


----------



## Love (12 March 2015)

EKW said:



			I am not 100% sure and please don't take this on trust but I don't think Masters Hill headed home with his team. Whether he was having to wait  for racing to end before he was ambulanced to the Vets I don't know but he was being xrayed and strapped up in the stables. Fingers crossed for the lad x
		
Click to expand...

Got everything crossed for him x


----------



## amage (12 March 2015)

In fairness EKW your two random Irish amateurs have buckets loads of experience. Gerry Mangan is a lovely jockey and a mine of info when you get him to school a young one. The amateur/point to point scene over here would be a lot more competitive and semi professional than the UK though. So glad your two boys are home safe. Fingers crossed all injured human & equine are well again soon


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 March 2015)

amage said:



			In fairness EKW your two random Irish amateurs have buckets loads of experience. Gerry Mangan is a lovely jockey and a mine of info when you get him to school a young one. The amateur/point to point scene over here would be a lot more competitive and semi professional than the UK though. So glad your two boys are home safe. Fingers crossed all injured human & equine are well again soon
		
Click to expand...

Once we got to Cheltenham and spoke to some of the Irish lads they could do nothing but praise either lad. We had never heard of Mangan and Carroll rode for us once a few years ago but because they rarely come over we have never really heard of them  or seen them at work. The point scene in Ireland is so much further forward than over here and the boys out there earn a fortune and have no need to turn professional. The boys over here are lucky to ride 2 or 3 horses a weekend.


----------



## teapot (12 March 2015)

Was cheering your boys on EKW and glad they came home safe. Hoping that all the others and Tom Weston are ok too, not a good race in that respect.


There's a photo from that photographer with the broken leg on Racing Post!


----------



## scotlass (13 March 2015)

I agree EKW .. that race was a bit of carnage.   Hope Masters Hill is okay, and the other grey - think it was Sixty Something - who took a bad fall, then was smacked in the head by a passing runner as he got up.    

Glad Tap Night and Clondaw Knight came home safe.  I've not always been the greatest fan of Tap Night .. he sometimes gives the impression of being a bit disinterested - but at the end of the day, you and the team know the horse better than anyone watching on the TV.

Vautour was fantastic.   What a lovely horse.   Think this year's win was even better than last years.


----------



## alliersv1 (13 March 2015)

Love said:



			Had an amazing day at Cheltenham, first time I've been and can definitely say I'll be going back! What a race from Vautour! His jumping was phenomenal, should have bet on him to win rather than each way! 

Does anyone have any news on Masters hill? He was the grey (number 2) that was caught in the pile up in the 4.40, came home with no jockey and very lame on his offside fore. They put the screens up right in front of us but he did walk into the ambulance. Beautiful looking horse. 

Hope all the other horses are ok and of course the jockey (sorry don't know his name) who seemed to take a real tumble in the same race
		
Click to expand...

Masters Hill was still with us this morning. He was reported as still with the vets at Cheltenham. Hopefully that's still the case.
Tom Weston's apparently still in hospital with lung problems.


----------



## oldie48 (13 March 2015)

Sorry if this has been covered but haven't read all of the thread. How did Andrew Nicholson get on in the St Patrick's Day Derby? s there anywhere that I can watch it?
Thanks


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 March 2015)

I think Andrew Nicholson was 5th or 6th. The first 2 were miles clear of the rest. Not sure if there will be anywhere to watch it, try youtube maybe? Ifs not a rules race so isn't counted as form for the horse and wont be on RP.


----------



## oldie48 (13 March 2015)

Thanks, will look



EKW said:



			I think Andrew Nicholson was 5th or 6th. The first 2 were miles clear of the rest. Not sure if there will be anywhere to watch it, try youtube maybe? Ifs not a rules race so isn't counted as form for the horse and wont be on RP.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## DunDally (13 March 2015)

Nicholson was 4th and said he really enjoyed it - more fun than dressage apparently


----------



## Love (14 March 2015)

alliersv1 said:



			Masters Hill was still with us this morning. He was reported as still with the vets at Cheltenham. Hopefully that's still the case.
Tom Weston's apparently still in hospital with lung problems.
		
Click to expand...

Really pleased to hear that!

ETS: not so pleased to hear about Tom's condition. I hope he is as comfortable as he can be


----------

